# OBSsTEXT 1.1



## aprihri74 (Dec 21, 2021)

aprihri74 submitted a new resource:

OBSsTEXT 1.1 - XLM FEED RSS FILES DOWNLOAD TEXT FOR OBS tool OBSsTEXT 1.1



> View attachment 78264​SHA256          D6C520613D0F9F71BEEBB89399951E4BAF061F62E41EBF91491BB9E2824180D2
> English Language
> OBSsTEXT 1.1 is a freeware software for automatic download of XML files (news and articles on websites) inside a TXT file compatible with the OBS open-source software.
> With OBSsTEXT you can create scrolling texts that are always updated for your live or streaming recordings.
> It does not require installation, you just have to insert the link...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## RU_1n (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi, i've got an error with some "Unhandled exception in application" and some "BackgroundWorker is busy..." which randomly spawns when app is just running. So it's trouble with my system or what? I'm not so good in English and programming too. I'm really like this stuff you made and will use it at my stream if this trouble gone.


----------



## aprihri74 (Apr 9, 2022)

ObsStext 1.1 is tested with windows 10, 64 and 32 bit, but it should also work with vista, seven, 8. What operating system do you use?


----------



## RU_1n (Apr 9, 2022)

aprihri74 said:


> ObsStext 1.1 is tested with windows 10, 64 and 32 bit, but it should also work with vista, seven, 8. What operating system do you use?


Its Windows 10 x64, sir.


----------



## aprihri74 (Apr 9, 2022)

> Hi, i've got an error with some "Unhandled exception in application


Possible solution: disable application background sound from the appropriate button


> "BackgroundWorker is busy..."


Possible solution: Configure the time to download the feed to 120 or 240 seconds


Try to see if you solve with these two tips. Bye


----------



## RU_1n (Apr 9, 2022)

aprihri74 said:


> Possible solution: disable application background sound from the appropriate button
> 
> Possible solution: Configure the time to download the feed to 120 or 240 seconds
> 
> ...


That solution with 120 seconds seems right. Many thanks for that quick answers, sir.
PS. Can not donate due to payment situation in my country, sorry.
I hope you can add some minimize to tray function. That's a lot of windows +one more on my screen now :)


----------



## doc squiffy (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi, quick question, whenever i use this it only seems to show one line of the rss feed, so the first headline, any help please, appreciate your app


----------

